# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  Ρυθμιστης για ελαιοραβδιστικο

## fra

Καλησπερα!!!Φετος πηραμε μια καινουργια βεργα για ελαιοραβδιστικο, η οποια δουλευει στα 18-20V. Επισης εχω ακομα 2 οι οποιες δουλευουν στα 14V. Ο ρυθμιστης που εχω βγαζει μεχρι 17.5V. Οι βεργες, παλιες με καινουργιες, δεν γινεται να δουλεψουν παραλληλα.Σκεφτομαι για καποιον converter απο 14 σε 18-20V, 10Α. Επισης υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να αλλαχθει ο παλιος  ρυθμιστης και να μπει καινουργιος 18V, αρα θα γινει μετατροπη απο 18 σε 14,20-25Α. Η πηγη ειναι ενα δυναμο αυτοκινητου.  Υπαρχει καμια ιδεα???

----------


## sakic

αλλαξε ρυθμιστη 
βαλε αυτο που εχει 6 ή 9 θέσεις και ρυθμισε τον στα 19-20 volt
εγω αυτον εδω εχω http://www.minotavros.gr/component/p...art/Itemid,26/

Η περιγραφη που εχει το site δεν ειναι ακριβης μια και ρυθμιζει απο 11,5 έως 19,5 volt

----------


## fra

Την Δευτερα μου στελνουν και εμενα εναν που βγαζει 18-20V. Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν γινεται να δουλεψουν οι παλιες βεργιες με την καινουργια καθως δουλευουν με διαφοτερικες τασεις. αρα δεν μπορω να τις παραλληλισω.

----------


## asterixx25

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα. Μέχρι πρότινως χρησιμοποιούσα τα 12V της παροχής της γεννήτριας για την λειτουργία του ελαιοραβδιστικού μου. Για κάποιο λόγο η παροχή αυτή έπαψε να λειτουργεί και θέλω κάποιο τροφοδοτικό έτσι ώστε να παίρνω ρεύμα απο τα 220V το οποίο θα κατεβαίνει στα 12V . Τα έτοιμα που κυκλοφορούν για τις συγκεκριμένες δουλειές είναι πανάκριβα και δεν θέλω να διαθέσω τόσα χρήματα προς το παρόν. Μπορώ να χρησιμοποήσω τροφοδοτικό απο Η/Υ ? 
Ενα που έχω βγάζει αρκετά Α και μπορεί να κινήσει άνετα το μηχάνημα.

----------


## sakic

οταν λες παροχη γεννητριας εννοεις παροχη απο το δυναμο?
αν ειναι ετσι και σταματησε ξαφνικα να σου δουλευει δοκιμασε να τον διεγειρεις μια φορα και μετα θα ειναι οκ

ισως και με μαρσαρισμα του κινητηρα να ξαναπαρει μπρος

----------


## asterixx25

Γεννήτρια εννοώ κανονική ηλεκτρογεννήτρια, αυτές τις μικρές που δουλεύουν με βενζίνη. Εσωτερικά που άνοιξα το πινακάκι, τα 12V όπως και τα 220V τα παίρνει απο το πηνίο και στην συνέχεια έχει εναν ανορθωτή και μια ασφάλεια-μπουτόν και τίποτα άλλο. Δεν θέλω να το ψάξω προς το παρόν γιατί δεν έχω χρόνο.
Το θέμα είναι αν κάνει προσωρινά ή και για αργότερα ενα τροφοδοτικό απο Η/Υ να μου ρίξει την τάση απο τα 220 στα 12.

----------


## xsterg

παιδια γεια χαρα και απο εμενα. θα ρωτησω  κατι ασχετο. ποια η τιμη αυτων των ελαιοραβδιστικων? τι μαρκες υπαρχουν?

----------


## asterixx25

Δες εδώ. 
Πραγματικά σκυλιά! Κατά προτίμηση, αυτή με τα 8 ραβδάκια.

----------


## asterixx25

> Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα. Μέχρι πρότινως χρησιμοποιούσα τα 12V της παροχής της γεννήτριας για την λειτουργία του ελαιοραβδιστικού μου. Για κάποιο λόγο η παροχή αυτή έπαψε να λειτουργεί και θέλω κάποιο τροφοδοτικό έτσι ώστε να παίρνω ρεύμα απο τα 220V το οποίο θα κατεβαίνει στα 12V . Τα έτοιμα που κυκλοφορούν για τις συγκεκριμένες δουλειές είναι πανάκριβα και δεν θέλω να διαθέσω τόσα χρήματα προς το παρόν. Μπορώ να χρησιμοποήσω τροφοδοτικό απο Η/Υ ? 
> Ενα που έχω βγάζει αρκετά Α και μπορεί να κινήσει άνετα το μηχάνημα.




Παιδιά, κάποια βοήθεια για την παραπάνω ερώτηση μου ή κάποιο σχέδιο να φτιάξω μόνος μου? Το θέλω να βγάζει 12V πάνω απο 10Α, σχετικά απλή κατασκευή και να έχει όλες τις απαιτούμενες προστασίες απο υπερθέρμανση κλπ.

----------


## gouris

Δεν υπάρχει τροφοδοτικό υπολογιστή που να βγάζει 10Α στα 12V.
Επίσης οι αυξομοιώσεις στο ρεύμα κατά την λειτουργιά πάνω στο δέντρο είναι τόσο μεγάλες που υπάρχει κίνδυνος για το εν λόγο τροφοδοτικό.
Αν θέλεις να βγάλεις 10Α στα 12V πρέπει να πάρεις έναν μετασχηματιστή  από 220V/10V 250watt. (Αναφέρω στα 10V γιατί με την ανόρθωση θα σου πάει κοντά στα 12,5V)
Μέτα να βάλεις μια γέφυρα ανόρθωσης στην έξοδο του μετασχηματιστή , μια ασφάλεια στα 15Α στο + και ένα πυκνωτή στα 4700μF / 18V.
Βάλε και ένα διακόπτη 2Α στην είσοδο του μετασχηματιστή και είσαι έτοιμος. Μπορείς να βάλεις και ένα αμπερόμετρο κ ένα βολτόμετρο στην έξοδο για να βλέπεις τις καταναλώσεις σου, άλλα είναι προαιρετικό.

----------


## asterixx25

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Μάλλον σε τέτοια λύση θα πάω τελικά. Οι παρακάτω λύσεις είναι καλές, βάζοντας στην συνέχεια την γέφυρα και τον πυκνωτή? Η μήπως δεν χρειάζονται?
http://www.stathisnet.gr/ProductDeta...9B%CE%91%CE%A3

http://worldelectronics.gr/oscommerc...f=bestprice.gr

----------


## asterixx25

Έπεσε στα χέρια μου ο παρακάτω μετασχηματιστής, το οποίο θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω σε ελαιοραβδιστικό συνεχούς ρεύματος 12V. 
Από άποψη μεγέθους ισχύος μου κάνει και με το παραπάνω!
Μπορεί κάποιος να μου προτείνει μια γέφυρα και έναν πυκνωτή να βάλω στην έξοδο των 12V ή δεν χρειάζεται?IMG_5376 (1).jpg

----------


## el greco 1

δεν κανει αυτος το ραβδιστικο θα δουλευει με μια ταχυτητα μονο και δεν θα σε βολευει στην χρηση.

----------


## stevstav

Χρειαζεται γεφυρα ΜΕ ψυκτρα και ασφαλειοθηκη στην εξοδο (μια αυτοκινητου με 25Α και βλεπουμε).
Ποσο τραβαει το μοτερ? Η εκκινηση ειναι το προβλημα.
Δεν θα εβαζα πυκνωτη για το μοτερ (ισως εναν αντιπαρασιτικο 220nf/25V στο καλωδιο).

----------


## asterixx25

> δεν κανει αυτος το ραβδιστικο θα δουλευει με μια ταχυτητα μονο και δεν θα σε βολευει στην χρηση.



Μέχρι τώρα το δουλεύω από την έξοδο 12V μιας ηλεκτρογεννήτριας! 
Δουλεύει πάντα με σταθερή ταχύτητα σε όλες τις φάσεις της ελαιοσυλλογής.

----------


## asterixx25

> Χρειαζεται γεφυρα ΜΕ ψυκτρα και ασφαλειοθηκη στην εξοδο (μια αυτοκινητου με 25Α και βλεπουμε).
> Ποσο τραβαει το μοτερ? Η εκκινηση ειναι το προβλημα.
> Δεν θα εβαζα πυκνωτη για το μοτερ (ισως εναν αντιπαρασιτικο 220nf/25V στο καλωδιο).



Απο Ampere δεν γνωρίζω και δεν το έχω μετρήσει. Προφανώς και στα ζόρια τραβάει περισσότερο. 
Το μόνο σημείο, όταν σκαλώσει και δεν γυρίζει ρίχνει τον ασφαλειοδιακόπτη που έχει ενσωματωμένο στα 15Α.
Γιαυτό πιστεύω ότι ο μετασχηματιστής επαρκεί.
Άρα εάν βρω μια γέφυρα που να αντέχει τα 25A της εξόδου του μετασχηματιστή, μας μένει ο πυκνωτής...?

----------


## asterixx25

Το ελαιοραβδιστικό είναι το παρακάτω...TAY__53851.1504503228.jpg

----------


## stevstav

Θεωρω οτι δεν χρειαζεται πυκνωτης στο DC moter.

----------

